# work and study in a different country



## Inu268 (Sep 29, 2009)

sup guys!
I am bored of my country, so I am looking for a 6-12 months program of work and study in another country...
must not be a expensive one, I found one in Vancouver, the program itself is nice but they charge 700 canadian dollars for a place to stay, in the end I would expend more than the double I would make...
so, does any of you know of any good program like this?
thanks for your time =]


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

Try China.
They have some pretty nice collages and schools.

And you may even bump in to Costy.


----------



## Inu268 (Sep 29, 2009)

I was thinking more in an english speaking country >.>


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

Inu268 said:
			
		

> I was thinking more in an english speaking country >.>


So? Costy is French and he's a teacher in Shanghai.
I bet theyres a English school in china somewhere


----------

